# sawmill offcuts



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

is there any use for off cuts other than firewood? i dont want to just waist them


----------



## Oak Tree Woodworks (Mar 25, 2010)

Sell them off to those that make pens depending on the wood species. minimum size is 5/8" X 5/8" X 5" 
Bigger than that, most can cut them up. 

Stuff as many in a Medium or Large Flat rate USPS box, put them up on eBay or sell them with a notice here.


----------



## 1066vik (Feb 18, 2011)

outside slabs (one side flat, one side round) can be made into "rustic" 3 and 4 legged stools for farmer's markets - just remember to plane/sand the flat side so folks don't get splinters when they sit.
other offcuts can be used to make birh houses, bird feeders, bat houses, etc...


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

nice. may also peel them with a drawknife before i make any stools. dry them the same as the boards?


----------

